# Weihnachten



## armin (19 Dez. 2009)

Ich wünsche den ganzen Usern des Celebboards
" FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND EIN PROSIT 2010"​


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

:thx: armin wünsche ich dir und der ganzen Boardgemeinde ebenso :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (21 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die Wünsche, armin.

Wünsche Dir und allen Usern des Celebboards schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Crash (21 Dez. 2009)

Kann ich mich nur anschliessen :

*Wünsche den Usern und dem Team schöne Weihnachten*


----------



## Claudia (21 Dez. 2009)

:thx: wünsche euch auch



​


----------



## Missy71 (21 Dez. 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben

auch ich wünsche dem Team von Celebboard und allen Usern frohe weihnachten

und einen guten Rutsch ins jahr 2010


----------



## neman64 (21 Dez. 2009)

Ich wünsche auch dir armin und allen CB Usern ein Fröchliche Weihnachten und ein glückliches Neues Jahr 2010.


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Dez. 2009)

ebenso allen

wie auch den Nicht-Feiernden


----------



## michael54431 (22 Dez. 2009)

auch ich wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten!


----------



## xxsurfer (22 Dez. 2009)

*<<<<<< >>>>>>​*

*Ich möchte euch auch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen!​*


*<<<<<< >>>>>>​*



​





*<<<<<< >>>>>>​*


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (23 Dez. 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!!!





Wünsche euch ein schönes Fest und besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage!





Alles Liebe!
Tobi​


----------



## Alea (23 Dez. 2009)

​

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern und Besuchern ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, eine schöne Zeit mit der Familie, gutes Essen und natürlich viele Geschenke!

Lasst es Euch gut gehen und schaut ab und an mal hier rein​


----------



## Katzun (24 Dez. 2009)

ich wünsche auch allen membern ein frohes und gesegnetes weihnachtsfest.

@xxsurfer, schönes GIF:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (26 Dez. 2009)

ein frohes fest und alles gute auch von mir an alle user!


----------

